# ONYX-PHARMA BELGIUM



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Any1 used these or seen these before they look the dogs Bollocksz jabbed ml earlier nice lovely thin oil smooth jab.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Talk about copying excel pharma on the design lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

latsius said:


> Talk about copying excel pharma on the design lol


Agree could pass as the Same lab looks the the part will update in a week or 2.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Anybody else seen these?


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not used them mate but heard from a local source they are the same as excel.

As other lad mentioned the packaging is a dead giveaway too.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Not used them mate but heard from a local source they are the same as excel.
> 
> As other lad mentioned the packaging is a dead giveaway too.


Ye I heard the same jabbed 2 days ago no pip unlike the wildcat trenrip300 I was using kept leaving solid hard lumps followed my big bruises!

Sleep seemed pretty disturbed last night too.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Can feel a increase in body temp and horny as fxuk jabbed another 2.5ml yesterday smooth jab no pup today.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Just had mega tren cough from this gear sleeps worst it's been all cycle so far 3 jabs In I am rating onyx so far.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Shocking night sleep last night sweating buckets appetite Shiite all the signs of good tren!!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

So whats the verdict now? definitely good?

Just been looking at this Onyx pharma, like the look of their mass. 150mg test e, 150mg tren e, 150mg nandrolone decanoate. I prefer to use AP or pharma gear, but If I can catch a new lab as they start up and are putting out good gear to save a lil cash then i'm game haha.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> So whats the verdict now? definitely good?
> 
> Just been looking at this Onyx pharma, like the look of their mass. 150mg test e, 150mg tren e, 150mg nandrolone decanoate. I prefer to use AP or pharma gear, but If I can catch a new lab as they start up and are putting out good gear to save a lil cash then i'm game haha.


Strength was up and more vascular but only had one vial and it's gone now so not really ran it long enough to really judge it properly I am now gonna cruise for a a while before jumping on the bulk.

One thing I can say it's lovely to jab like silk no pip!


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> Anybody else seen these?


I just got some of there test 300 oil is pretty thick but no pip or any thing after my first pin will tell if it's good in a few weeks


----------



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

I was looking into picking up some test e and tren e this weekend. Quite pleased to hear good reviews


----------



## LeXtheFlex (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm thinking on getting my hands on their stanavar and rip200 liked what iv read from them here :thumb:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

my mate is using their anavar and he rates them very highly, his strength and vascularity as shot up loads, id be lying if i said i wasnt jealous


----------



## ronka (Jul 29, 2011)

LeXtheFlex said:


> i'm thinking on getting my hands on their stanavar and rip200 liked what iv read from them here :thumb:


could you please let me know how you got on with the stanavar and rip 200 mix as am about to start a course on them thanks in advance


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

ronka said:


> could you please let me know how you got on with the stanavar and rip 200 mix as am about to start a course on them thanks in advance


I used the rip200 was like injecting virgin love juice smooooooith!!!


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Any1 used these or seen these before they look the dogs Bollocksz jabbed ml earlier nice lovely thin oil smooth jab.


How do these look like the dogs bollocks exactly? They look standard at best.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> How do these look like the dogs bollocks exactly? They look standard at best.


Box looks pretty standard but vials look fancy in my opinion.









Better pic

You can't really tell on the pic but the label is sort of 2 tone.


----------



## AONGHUS (Jul 9, 2013)

Is this lab okay then anyone else got any more feed back?


----------



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

On my 2nd vial of test e now. Everything good and pins really well


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Any more news on this lab, Any good?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Any more news on this lab, Any good?


Smooth jab bit pipy even sub q(grapes oil)

Much more potent than my Bioniche that I switched from

I've got Royal to try for free

Basic packaging but smooth and painless (stronger than Vermodje that I switched from)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks seb, was unsure on this one but I know a few guys stocking it. I can deal with a bit of pip


----------



## Aesthetic1990 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've got the onyx test400

im yet to use it, and I've just ordered some teste300 too

anyone tried their Deca? Or their dbol?


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

So I just ordered some of their VAR. was going to get some noble var but non of my sources had more than 1 tub... Was a bit disappointed but I'll give this stuff a go at 100mg daily along side some noble black top test e. (2ml weekly)

I'll keep you guys posted on the anavar as soon as I start using it. My source says shipped this morning so I expect to start it later in the week.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Aesthetic1990 said:


> I've got the onyx test400
> 
> im yet to use it, and I've just ordered some teste300 too
> 
> anyone tried their Deca? Or their dbol?


Tried there deca would get sick the next day after each injection and site would sweel up either. Might of been bad batch but stopped using it have two full vials


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Aesthetic1990 said:


> I've got the onyx test400
> 
> im yet to use it, and I've just ordered some teste300 too
> 
> anyone tried their Deca? Or their dbol?


how you getting on bud?

so far ive read one good and one bad review ITT


----------



## INTP (Mar 30, 2015)

> Tried there deca would get sick the next day after each injection and site would sweel up either. Might of been bad batch but stopped using it have two full vials


I also had this problem and threw it in the bin. Felt ill after every jab, wouldn't touch them again with a barge pole. I guess cheap labs are cheap for a reason.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

The dog what? Looks average at best


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> The dog what? Looks average at best


In your hand mate it looks quality pics don't show that I found the test prop and rip200 spot on.


----------



## Aesthetic1990 (Nov 7, 2015)

swole troll said:


> how you getting on bud?
> so far ive read one good and one bad review ITT


I've not tried it yet mate

ive got it here but haven't used it yet


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

The two posters above on about getting ill is enough to put me off especially with other better labs available


----------



## Aesthetic1990 (Nov 7, 2015)

swole troll said:


> The two posters above on about getting ill is enough to put me off especially with other better labs available


yeah I know what you mean mate

ive just ordered some infinity deca400 and some Gentech test400

going get rid of the onyx test400 after what I've heard


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Aesthetic1990 said:


> yeah I know what you mean mate
> 
> ive just ordered some infinity deca400 and some Gentech test400
> 
> going get rid of the onyx test400 after what I've heard


My Onyx test e is potent & pip free

Blends r always pipy


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Aesthetic1990 said:


> yeah I know what you mean mate
> 
> ive just ordered some infinity deca400 and some Gentech test400
> 
> going get rid of the onyx test400 after what I've heard


I just started the infinity deca400 did 2ml in left quad last night no pip today. Can u let me know how u get on with yours? I think the oil looks new like tren pretty yellow it's really smooth really thin oil.



Sebbek said:


> My Onyx test e is potent & pip free
> 
> Blends r always pipy


Mine too mate am sure some of these people are mistaking feeling ill when actually it's test flu from strong gear??


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I just started the infinity deca400 did 2ml in left quad last night no pip today. Can u let me know how u get on with yours? I think the oil looks new like tren pretty yellow it's really smooth really thin oil.
> 
> Mine too mate am sure some of these people are mistaking feeling ill when actually it's test flu from strong gear??


Since I'm taking hefty dose of vit c/day don't really remember what test flu feels like

I did use it intramuscular & sub q

No issues both times 

Next two weeks I'm switching to alpha pharma

Will see how this goes


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> Since I'm taking hefty dose of vit c/day don't really remember what test flu feels like
> 
> I did use it intramuscular & sub q
> 
> ...


How much vitc u taking? I presume your cutting? How much gear u running?

Is the full range alpha pharma gear available to you?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> How much vitc u taking? I presume your cutting? How much gear u running?
> 
> Is the full range alpha pharma gear available to you?


When cutting I might go as high as 15-20 gr/day (liver values fine)

5-10 gr all year round

I'm using ascorbic acid

Pretty much all range


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump

How we doing with this? Got their Test and Tren E coming my way this week.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Bump
> 
> How we doing with this? Got their Test and Tren E coming my way this week.


I was advocating it few posts up^^^

Now I have to apologise everyone that I miss lead with my review.

Ones I dropped test p which I was running alongside it just feels like perfect cruise dose.

Underdose big time .

Never again


----------



## hercules1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> Not used them mate but heard from a local source they are the same as excel.
> 
> As other lad mentioned the packaging is a dead giveaway too.


 onyx labs is good, just heard that deca giver bad fewer and muscle pain, been using t400 and mass450, had good gains


----------



## Ste1979 (Sep 23, 2016)

Just started taking there decca 250 went in like it was water no pain no lumps nothing which is making me wonder how good or genuine this company is but will stick with it and see what results I get


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2017)

skipper1987 said:


> Any1 used these or seen these before they look the dogs Bollocksz jabbed ml earlier nice lovely thin oil smooth jab.


 Done 14 weekd eq and test c onyx pharma.gained 24 pounds .happy


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Vaz said:


> Done 14 weekd eq and test c onyx pharma.gained 24 pounds .happy


 So your first post is to revive a year old post about onyx, when you gained 24 pounds? Aye ok then. This is why people get accused of pushing.

Personally, ive used and liked onyx. But when people come on a forum to personally give it credit. Come on to ****.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vaz said:


> Done 14 weekd eq and test c onyx pharma.gained 24 pounds .happy


 brings back old thread singing praises of a z list lab and has a 1 post count


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sustanation said:


> How do these look like the dogs bollocks exactly? They look standard at best.


 I'd go one further and say those boxes look shite lol.

Plus a smooth pip free rip blend? That sounds properly dosed doesn't it 

But iv not used nor tested so none of this aint none of my business


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

INTP said:


> I also had this problem and threw it in the bin. Felt ill after every jab, wouldn't touch them again with a barge pole. I guess cheap labs are cheap for a reason.


 The price of gear is down to the profit margin the lab and then the seller want to set for each item. It has nothing to do with wether a lab makes you ill after a jab.

There are a couple of known labs rated on here who are about £5-10 cheaper per unit than other labs and they make very good gear.


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Slagface said:


> The price of gear is down to the profit margin the lab and then the seller want to set for each item. It has nothing to do with wether a lab makes you ill after a jab.
> 
> There are a couple of known labs rated on here who are about £5-10 cheaper per unit than other labs and they make very good gear.


 no one makes good gear. Its all fake and underdosed.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Imdone88 said:


> no one makes good gear. Its all fake and underdosed.


 Said every lifter that doesn't have access to a decent lab.

I guess all the big guys are really natty then. Who knew lol


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've found all the Onyx pharma Belgium products are very good

I think we have tried all products down here even the new sust

So thumbs up

I'd say mix the super mass 300 with a bit of EQ or a day later the PIP will be like a horse kicked you ?


----------



## Rycasde (Jun 15, 2019)

Just got some onyx dbol. To stack I'll post results in a week or two.!!


----------

